# Downward growth is good



## user47283 (Sep 14, 2021)

Ever since Mike mew came out with his whole forward growth concept which really refers to occlusal plane and not being downswung , low iq looksmaxxers (99%) of you interpreted as literally ur jaws being forward Infront of ur nasion and the more Infront they are the better 😂😂😂

the maxilla and mandible grow vertically not forward. A tall and wide maxilla and mandible is what creates an attractive face. The anterior projection of the maxilla doesn’t matter unless I’m very rare cases severe maxillary hypoplasia where your face is literally an inward bowl.





When you bring the maxilla down the cheeks hollow out as they are farther from the zygos and the lower third appears larger as ur mandible also moves down making the lower facial third more dominant.





handesome man who doesn’t have hyper ante face but instead a tall masculine maxilla and lower third






the case where forward growth makes sense is in individuals with normal facial height and bone density but severely downswung occlusal plane. In this case bringing the maxilla forward and ccw rotation makes sense but you are blindly recommending ccw to everyone when some would benefit from a downgraft and cw rotation 










23: Short Face Growth Patterns: Maxillomandibular Deficiency


Visit the post for more.



pocketdentistry.com


----------



## redpilledboomer (Sep 14, 2021)

cassidy campbell pilled


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 14, 2021)

chinpilled said:


>


MorrocanDweller?


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 14, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> MorrocanDweller?


@masaka


----------



## Need2Ascend (Sep 14, 2021)

A wide and tall maxilla is literally the recipe for being a high PSL model


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Sep 14, 2021)

you want tall maxilla and lower third + forward growth tho


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Sep 14, 2021)

When Mew talks about downward growth, he is talking specifically about dysfunctional growth caused by bad posture, not a long face in general.


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 14, 2021)

masaka said:


> Yeah


Who are you?


----------



## Lars (Sep 14, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Who are you?


Masaka


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 14, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Masaka


Never heard of you, are you related to the Morrocan dweller?


----------



## Lars (Sep 14, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> Never heard of you, are you related to the Morrocan dweller?


Never heard of him


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 14, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> Never heard of him


I thought you were the same people...


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Sep 14, 2021)

redpilledboomer said:


> View attachment 1315609
> 
> cassidy campbell pilled


guy is probably a millionaire at this point but still recessed and balding from juice. fuark. not worth it.


----------



## enzo (Sep 14, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> you are blindly recommending ccw to everyone when some would benefit from a downgraft and cw rotation


Yes.


----------



## user47283 (Sep 14, 2021)

Chinlet Ascension said:


> When Mew talks about downward growth, he is talking specifically about dysfunctional growth caused by bad posture, not a long face in general.


I know, I said ppl here interpret him wrong


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Sep 14, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> I know, I said ppl here interpret him wrong


I agree that most of the best-looking men have long-ish faces at the least. Short faces are feminine, a similar look to little girls.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 14, 2021)

If your midface isn't this compact its over.


----------



## infidel hunter (Sep 14, 2021)

chinpilled said:


> View attachment 1315577
> 
> Ever since Mike mew came out with his whole forward growth concept which really refers to occlusal plane and not being downswung , low iq looksmaxxers (99%) of you interpreted as literally ur jaws being forward Infront of ur nasion and the more Infront they are the better 😂😂😂
> 
> ...


Too much forward growth makes you look black or like a dog at extremes.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 14, 2021)

I agree, I remember somebody making a post about this (I think its in BOTB). Tallish faces mog.


----------



## datboijj (Sep 14, 2021)

mulattomaxxer said:


> I agree, I remember somebody making a post about this (I think its in BOTB). Tallish faces mog.


no it's just V faces that mog
the longer your face the more likely it makes a V shape
face should still be compact but not giga compact
V = high class, and that is the most appeal out of all faces


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 14, 2021)

datboijj said:


> no it's just V faces that mog
> the longer your face the more likely it makes a V shape
> face should still be compact but not giga compact
> V = high class, and that is the most appeal out of all faces
> View attachment 1317039


Just Yugioh maxx bro


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Sep 14, 2021)

infidel hunter said:


> Too much forward growth makes you look black or like a dog at extremes.


Dogs mog humans. Women throw themselves at cute dogs even more than chads. They are dying to stroke the bodies of any handsome dog in public, like an orgy.


----------



## russiancel (Nov 23, 2022)

@Pakicel i was wrong, downward growth is a chad trait, so im 7PSL.


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 23, 2022)

russiancel said:


> @Pakicel i was wrong, downwarded grown is a chad trait, so im 7PSL.


It's about harmony and balance first and foremost.


----------



## russiancel (Nov 23, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> It's about harmony and balance first and foremost.


i realized lf1 is slightly a cope since lower maxilla (lf1 area) is the least important in most cases. The most matter lf3 and maybe lf2 area also. So if you actually wanna fix your downward grown face, you need get rotation on your entire maxilla. Also gonial angle doesnt change with ccw rotation. 

I dont know why people cope with ccw so much. I wanna get lf1 to fix my bite


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Nov 23, 2022)

downward growth = more skin stretch, more v taper


----------



## Ja-Ja Gabori (Nov 23, 2022)

Healthy adult Jaws grow downward and backward, and need sagittal length to mog.

You need both. Your jaw should be projected forward AND down. Forward to allow the mandible to project and down to keep masculine facial proportions


----------

